# Distributor oil leak, 94 Altima



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Distributor on '94 Altima is leaking oil @ 170K miles. A local shop claimed they put a seal on the shaft and the leak seemed to stop for a while, but the it has reappeared recently. I have been told that the only remedy is to replace the entire unit. I have also heard that the only satidfactory distibutor is a genuine Nissan which has to be obtained from a Nissan dealership. I can buy a new distributor from Advance Auto Parts for $295, but it isn't a nissan factory brand. Does anyone have any experience with aftermarket distributors that are not Nissan parts? I hate to pay $600 at a dealership, but I don't want to buy an offbrand unit that may have to be replaced soon. Advice anyone?


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

I had the same exact leak, I purchased mine through Autozone for about $200 bucks. I've put nearly 20,000 miles on it with no problems yet. Of coarse you are alway better of going with factory parts but $600 is alot of money, chances are those are rebiulds as well. I'd go with aftermarket, just check thier waranty before you but it and shop around!


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I found a factory Nissan parts supplier online who says they discount factory parts prices. I asked for a price quote on a new distributor and am waiting for email reply. If it is over $400 I think I will go with an Autozone or Advance Auto parts unit for around $200. It doesn't look like a big job to change one out according to the Haynes manual, so if it doesn't hold up I'm not out too much $ or work to replace it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'm3rd said:


> Distributor on '94 Altima is leaking oil @ 170K miles. A local shop claimed they put a seal on the shaft and the leak seemed to stop for a while, but the it has reappeared recently. I have been told that the only remedy is to replace the entire unit. I have also heard that the only satidfactory distibutor is a genuine Nissan which has to be obtained from a Nissan dealership. I can buy a new distributor from Advance Auto Parts for $295, but it isn't a nissan factory brand. Does anyone have any experience with aftermarket distributors that are not Nissan parts? I hate to pay $600 at a dealership, but I don't want to buy an offbrand unit that may have to be replaced soon. Advice anyone?



On this issue specifically, I would go with a new one, even with the cost. Some along with myself have had bad experiences with rebuilt distributors. In ym case I went through 4 rebuilts in 2-1/2 months before I settled on a new one. And its been working for the last year and half. How you might get lucky and get a good rebuilt distributor.

Frank


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

dont waste ur time and save urself aggravation,buy the new one from the dealer,i purchased one from ebay,they claimed that it was brand new and all that good stuff,let me tell u ,it worked for a week!!!on this issue definetly buy a dealer one,or u will be kicking urself in the ass for not listening to usssssss like i did lol


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i think its hit or miss with parts that are not factory. i bought a dis. from abc which is out of bussiness now, but its been a few years now with no problems (until i go and try to start my car later ). but i bought aftermarket altenator and replaced it about 4 times in a week before going to nissan and buying one from them.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks everybody. It looks like I should just bite the bullet and pay the dealer his outrageous markup for a Nissan unit. I hate to pay a dealer a 150% markup over his cost, which I know from long ago experience in the retail auto business isn't unusual, but in this case it may be the best way to go. I haven't heard anything from the online Nissan parts dealer who I emailed a price quote request a couple of days ago, so I suppose I don't have much choice. BTW, I read on a parts house site that the usual cause of distributor leaks on that 2.4L engine is a clogged PCV valve, and if it isn't replaced along with the distributor the same failure will occur again. It seems logical that a clogged PCV would raise crankcase pressure and force oil by a seal. Anyone know anything about that? I think I'll replace the $10 PCV valve anyway just in case. Thanks again, you guys may have saved me from a big mistake buying an aftermarket part.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'm3rd said:


> Thanks everybody. It looks like I should just bite the bullet and pay the dealer his outrageous markup for a Nissan unit. I hate to pay a dealer a 150% markup over his cost, which I know from long ago experience in the retail auto business isn't unusual, but in this case it may be the best way to go. I haven't heard anything from the online Nissan parts dealer who I emailed a price quote request a couple of days ago, so I suppose I don't have much choice. BTW, I read on a parts house site that the usual cause of distributor leaks on that 2.4L engine is a clogged PCV valve, and if it isn't replaced along with the distributor the same failure will occur again. It seems logical that a clogged PCV would raise crankcase pressure and force oil by a seal. Anyone know anything about that? I think I'll replace the $10 PCV valve anyway just in case. Thanks again, you guys may have saved me from a big mistake buying an aftermarket part.


I don't know the exact root cause for the distributor failure. I heard from some ex-nissan techs on this site, that the hydrocarbons in the oil break down the integraity of the oring over time. I allso heard another reason was the vertical mounting of the distributor places uneven stresses and strains on the parts. The PVC is one I never heard of, it might be the case. I suggest you post that question and see what responses your get, I'm sure alot of people would be interested in that subject. 
On the PVC FYI its a 3-4 hour job to replace it, because of the location (in the middle of the itake manifold, which makes it difficult to visually see). If you feel its okay on your Altima, I just leave it alone.

Frank


----------



## durevcan (Jan 15, 2012)

*94 altima*

hi
How critical to fix this oil leak around the distributor?
I have 205k miles already invested 1500$ to fix here and there.

What is oil doing around the electrical part, distributor has rotor and spark wires. Can some one tell me?

thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"What is oil doing around the electrical part, distributor has rotor and spark wires. Can some one tell me?"

-The distributor is driven off of the camshaft at the top of the heads, which is obviously an area where there is oil. With the vertical mounting of the distributor, it's not hard to understand how a failed internal shaft seal would let oil into the distributor. 

As far as Nissan vs. aftermarket, I've found the genuine Nissan parts as good as new and much more reliable, albeit more expensive. Aftermarket parts tend to be hit or miss. The "brand new" parts from notable aftermarket companies seem to be fairly reliable, but the aftermarket reman parts tend to be a bit "sketchy," especially when it comes to electronic and electrical parts. 1stAAANissanParts.com has the genuine Nissan distributor for $324 ($60 core) plus shipping. If you want to go the "New, aftermarket" route, try Rockauto.com. They have an "all new" distributor for $159.79 from Cardone Select or an "all new" unit from Beck-Arnley for $196.79. Both of these brands have a pretty good reputation on the aftermarket.


----------



## durevcan (Jan 15, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> "What is oil doing around the electrical part, distributor has rotor and spark wires. Can some one tell me?"
> 
> As far as Nissan vs. aftermarket, I've found the genuine Nissan parts as good as new and much more reliable, albeit more expensive. Aftermarket parts tend to be hit or miss. The "brand new" parts from notable aftermarket companies seem to be fairly reliable, but the aftermarket reman parts tend to be a bit "sketchy," especially when it comes to electronic and electrical parts. 1stAAANissanParts.com has the genuine Nissan distributor for $324 ($60 core) plus shipping. If you want to go the "New, aftermarket" route, try Rockauto.com. They have an "all new" distributor for $159.79 from Cardone Select or an "all new" unit from Beck-Arnley for $196.79. Both of these brands have a pretty good reputation on the aftermarket.



hi
since my car only stalls when idle, other wise it is ok to drive.
also if the problem is the seal ring around the distributor can I only just replace the ring instead the whole distributor. ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There are two seals. One is the external seal that seals between the cylinder head's bore for the distributor shaft and the distributor shaft itself. When this leaks, it just makes a mess. The other seal is the internal shaft seal. When this seal leaks, it allows oil to enter into the distributor. At first, it will just run down to the bottom side of the distributor cap and leak out. As it gets worse, it will get on the cam position sensor and ring and cause driveability issue, ie misfiring. The external seal is easily replaced. When the internal seal leaks, one needs to replace the distributor. I have heard of a couple of people who tore the distributor apart and found a seal to replace the internal seal, but that requires a bit of patience and time and some searching to find a seal that will work as there is no "readily available" service part made for the distributor specifically for that purpose, at least on the retail end. If the car is a daily driver, one likely doesn't have time to fool with it. If it's a second vehicle that can spend a little time off the road and your mechanically capable and equipped to perform such a task, it might be worth getting into it.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hitachi makes a replacement distributor for our altimas. Not cheap, but they are as dependable as OEM. Heck, they might even make the Nissan distributor. FWIW, I had a 94 Altima with the same leak. I think it's a pressed fit seal that goes bad over time and leaks. The risk is that your can short our your ignition if oil gets into the distributor.


----------

